# Gotti Bloodline



## abake17 (Jul 10, 2011)

Does anybody know if there is anyone with a good Gotti bloodline in Louisiana or close by?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am sure there are plenty of people with the line as it is over bred by people who shouldn't have their hands on dogs. Look very carefully at your breeder and find one who is producing healthy well built dogs not ones with bad fronts or sloping backs. A good Gotti breeder will also refer to their dogs as American Bullies which is their true breed. A lot of breeders have really messed up the Gotti line, but there is some that is part RE that comes out very clean and correct.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> I am sure there are plenty of people with the line as it is over bred by people who shouldn't have their hands on dogs. Look very carefully at your breeder and find one who is producing healthy well built dogs not ones with bad fronts or sloping backs. A good Gotti breeder will also refer to their dogs as American Bullies which is their true breed. A lot of breeders have really messed up the Gotti line, but there is some that is part RE that comes out very clean and correct.


:goodpost:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Just curious as to what you see in the gotti line that you like so much? And I agree everyone has gotti so shouldn't be hard to find a breeder. Have you looked up tp see if any shows are coming up around you? if not try The American Bully Registry and look at the upcoming events , best place would be to go to a show and check out the dogs 1st hand, if you find one you like talk to the owner and get some info that way.


----------



## blunose (May 13, 2012)

i know of some very reputable breeders in texas might
not be that close though.


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> I am sure there are plenty of people with the line as it is over bred by people who shouldn't have their hands on dogs. Look very carefully at your breeder and find one who is producing healthy well built dogs not ones with bad fronts or sloping backs. A good Gotti breeder will also refer to their dogs as American Bullies which is their true breed. A lot of breeders have really messed up the Gotti line, but there is some that is part RE that comes out very clean and correct.


i know a lot of ukc judges love the sloped back and a lot of show dogs are bred to have the higher hips


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

TYSONnPRADA said:


> i know a lot of ukc judges love the sloped back and a lot of show dogs are bred to have the higher hips


Not sure what kind of UKC shows up go to but no Judge in my state puts up dogs with slopped back nor are any of the reputable breeders breeding for high rears ( which is what I assume you mean by high hips??)

What ever judges you know have no clue what the hell they are doing if they like slopped backs because thats just retarded.


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Not sure what kind of UKC shows up go to but no Judge in my state puts up dogs with slopped back nor are any of the reputable breeders breeding for high rears ( which is what I assume you mean by high hips??)
> 
> What ever judges you know have no clue what the hell they are doing if they like slopped backs because thats just retarded.


ok maybe sloped is not the right word lol ill try to find a pic of what i mean :cheers:


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

these are champion dog i know they are bully but a gotti line dog is a bully am i wrong?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yes gotti is bully. But I thought you were talking about high rears or sways backs, what are you looking at here that you were talking about ? I dont get it.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Agreeing with the others, Gotti is VERY over bred.
Personally, if I was to get a bully, Gotti would be the last line I'd want. They tend to be too overdone for me.
As far as Bullies go, I'm a fan of the Watchdog stuff. Jmho


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> yes gotti is bully. But I thought you were talking about high rears or sways backs, what are you looking at here that you were talking about ? I dont get it.


how the back has a little dip in it, earlier in the thread called a slope


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't see a dip in those pictures , sorry maybe im not understanding you here. But are you talking about the top line?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Neither of those dogs are sloped backed or high in the rear....


----------



## blunose (May 13, 2012)

100% gottiline


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Neither of those dogs are sloped backed or high in the rear....


im not arguing by any means im just trying to understand what you mean when you say sloped because the one i posted seemed that the back legs are a bit higher than the front shoulders? could u post a pic of a sloped back?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

A dog with a sloped back looks like a horse that's been over ridden by a fat guy lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Your not arguing at all, we just are not talking about the same thing. 

This is a high rear which makes a sloped in back ( also knows as sway backed)









Here is a horrid front end and rear feet









Both these dogs are mis proportioned with way to much neck. The excessive fat in the neck get passed up as a "beefed up dog" when it is not a muscular dog its a fat dog.

















To may uneducated people think it is ok for a dog to look this way. I don't see why anyone would think it is cool and I also don't see how people could be so dumb to see that they are physical deforming a dog.

Also just a heads up but a Ch title doesn't mean very much. When you have such a hug variety of body types making "ch" its pretty pointless and shows that the judges are not all judging to the same standard. You show up enough and you'll can pull Ch with a mediocre dog.

This is what dogs should look like. UKC, AKC, ADBA, ABKC regardless of the over all dog they should be balanced and thier bones should support their structure.


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

but there are trophies around that top dog lol i read the ukc stuff and no where do they say the sloped back lol i read te regulations


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

For UKC competition, the pit bull has to be between 17 to 19 inches tall at the shoulder with a muscular build. The shoulders have to be broad with the back sloping downward to the hindquarters, which should be slightly lower than the shoulder height. The chest needs to be deep and broad with well-shaped ribs. The front legs are straight and thick, while the rear are muscular and solid. The dog's tail should be short but not docked; excessive length is considered a fault.
Right off the website saying sloping back lol

Read more: AKC Breed Standards for the American Pit Bull | eHow.com AKC Breed Standards for the American Pit Bull | eHow.com


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

If you look at the pics she showed you there backs do slope none of them have high rears, they want a slope downward not like that high reared dog with the slope or sway that she posted up with the bad examples. The dogs you posted from those pics dont look that bad, one Im not crazy about the fronts but they aren't horrible. 
The slope should not go up to a high rear.

*For UKC competition, the pit bull has to be between 17 to 19 inches tall at the shoulder with a muscular build. The shoulders have to be broad with the back sloping downward to the hindquarters, which should be slightly lower than the shoulder height. The chest needs to be deep and broad with well-shaped ribs. The front legs are straight and thick, while the rear are muscular and solid. The dog's tail should be short but not docked; excessive length is considered a fault.
Right off the website saying sloping back lol *


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

Ok so someone said gotti line dogs are bullies! Well I have a female who is "100%" gotti/razors edge but she is registered ukc "pr"!! Does this mean she is registered wrong an also if shes gotti/re can she be 100% or does that make her 50/50!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

gotti is a bloodline, Razors edge is a bloodline., the breed is american bully. "pr" means purple ribbon, nothing special means that there is so many generations registered with the UKC , with single registration closed on this breed most dogs are "PR" now. UKC doesnt recognize american bullys and will register then as american pit bull terriers which they are not. To tell what you have exactly you have to look at the bloodlines. Saying you have gotti and RE tells us right away you have american bully. Most bullys it is pointless to have UKC papers as they really dont fit the standard, but I have them on my dogs as well and will keep them as long as we can or until we get a reputable bully registry up here where it is worth switching. For you in the states you can look into dual registering them with the ABKC I believe it is $20 for you to do this. If you want to show that would be where your dog would fit the best.


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

Blueindian said:


> Ok so someone said gotti line dogs are bullies! Well I have a female who is "100%" gotti/razors edge but she is registered ukc "pr"!! Does this mean she is registered wrong an also if shes gotti/re can she be 100% or does that make her 50/50![/QUOTE
> 
> you dont have a american pit bull terrier you have a american bully, gotti and razor are 2 different lines so she cant be 100%


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

TYSONnPRADA said:


> For UKC competition, the pit bull has to be between 17 to 19 inches tall at the shoulder with a muscular build. The shoulders have to be broad with the back* sloping downward to the hindquarters, which should be slightly lower than the shoulder height.* The chest needs to be deep and broad with well-shaped ribs. The front legs are straight and thick, while the rear are muscular and solid. The dog's tail should be short but not docked; excessive length is considered a fault.
> Right off the website saying sloping back lol
> 
> Read more: AKC Breed Standards for the American Pit Bull | eHow.com AKC Breed Standards for the American Pit Bull | eHow.com


Reading a standard and understanding it are completely different. The dogs back should slop from the neck into the back ( meaning the back is lower than the neck) thats doesn't mean the back should slop in.. What experience do you have showing dogs? I am not trying to be rude but it seems you are reading things , but not understanding what they actually mean. Your interpretation of the written standard is off.



TYSONnPRADA said:


> but there are trophies around that top dog lol i read the ukc stuff and no where do they say the sloped back lol i read te regulations


Also as I said a trophy doesn't mean a dog is correct. There are many judges who pick what they favor, not what the standard calls for. Also those trophy's are on a table in the back ground they don't belong to that dog.

Also you are citing E-How for the AKC American Pit Bull which is a non existent breed of dog in the AKC so the place you are referencing has no value as they don't even know what registry registers what breed of dog.

Here are the actual standards not what someone made up and posted on line
United Kennel Club: American Pit Bull Terrier (Revised November 1, 2008)

UKC American Pit Bull Terrier
The American Pit Bull Terrier is a medium-sized, solidly built, short-coated dog with smooth, well-defined musculature. This breed is both powerful and athletic. The body is just slightly longer than tall, but bitches may be somewhat longer in body than dogs. The length of the front leg (measured from point of elbow to the ground) is approximately equal to one-half of the dog's height at the withers. The head is of medium length, with a broad, flat skull, and a wide, deep muzzle. Ears are small to medium in size, high set, and may be natural or cropped. The relatively short tail is set low, thick at the base and tapers to a point. The American Pit Bull Terrier comes in all colors and color patterns except merle. This breed combines strength and athleticism with grace and agility and should never appear bulky or muscle-bound or fine-boned and rangy. Above all else, the APBT must have the functional capability to be a catch dog that can hold, wrestle (push and pull) and breathe easily while doing its job. Balance and harmony of all parts are critical components of breed type.

Very Serious Fault: Any disproportionate overdone characteristic (such as short legs, excessive bone or massive head or body) that would interfere with working ability.

The chest is deep, well filled in, and moderately wide with ample room for heart and lungs, but the chest should never be wider than it is deep. The forechest does not extend much beyond the point of shoulder. The ribs extend well back and are well sprung from the spine, then flattening to form a deep body extending to the elbows. The back is strong and firm. The topline inclines very slightly downward from the withers to a broad, muscular, level back. The loin is short, muscular and slightly arched to the top of the croup, but narrower than the rib cage and with a moderate tuck-up. *The croup is slightly sloping downward.*

Mean the neck goes down into the body. Not a sloped back...



Blueindian said:


> Ok so someone said gotti line dogs are bullies! Well I have a female who is "100%" gotti/razors edge but she is registered ukc "pr"!! Does this mean she is registered wrong an also if shes gotti/re can she be 100% or does that make her 50/50!


If shes Gotti/RE shes not 100% Gotti because shes got RE. If you search the forum you can find everything you need to know of why some Bullies still have UKC papers. PR means nothing more than 3 generation registered with the UKC ( which all UKC dogs have 3 generations registered).


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

TYSONnPRADA said:


> Blueindian said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so someone said gotti line dogs are bullies! Well I have a female who is "100%" gotti/razors edge but she is registered ukc "pr"!! Does this mean she is registered wrong an also if shes gotti/re can she be 100% or does that make her 50/50![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> gotti is a bloodline, Razors edge is a bloodline., the breed is american bully. "pr" means purple ribbon, nothing special means that there is so many generations registered with the UKC , with single registration closed on this breed most dogs are "PR" now. UKC doesnt recognize american bullys and will register then as american pit bull terriers which they are not. To tell what you have exactly you have to look at the bloodlines. Saying you have gotti and RE tells us right away you have american bully. Most bullys it is pointless to have UKC papers as they really dont fit the standard, but I have them on my dogs as well and will keep them as long as we can or until we get a reputable bully registry up here where it is worth switching. For you in the states you can look into dual registering them with the ABKC I believe it is $20 for you to do this. If you want to show that would be where your dog would fit the best.


Hi an thanks for the quick response! I pretty much already knew some of the things y'all have told me but I wanted to get yalls opinions! An yes I'm goin to have her dual registered! She has a real nice pedigree when her papers come in I'll post a copy of them! I also have a male who is not registered but his sire is watchdog/camelot an his dam is re/caos! He is the brindle male I have posted acouple of times!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's an illustrated UKC and ADBA standard. This might help you understand what others are talking about.


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

so then is it safe to say that at a ukc bully competitions have different standards?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I have never heard of UKC hosting a bully competition , infact most UKC officials hate the fact bullys are in there registry.


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> I have never heard of UKC hosting a bully competition , infact most UKC officials hate the fact bullys are in there registry.


well what ever shows that have bullies, i dont get why people hate lol its ridiculous as longs as they dont look like a potato with flippers i dont get it. but what evs idc i like em all and so do a lot of people


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I like them all too , but UKC issue is the mixing of bulldogs in alot of them and the fact the bullys for the most part { few exceptions with the classics} do not fit the UKC standard so seeing a bully in the UKC would really be a bit of a joke. 
If you want to learn about the different classes for bullys in the ABKC you can check out the website at www.ABKC.or or read up in the bully101 section on here. But a short answer is yes there are different classes of bullys but all are held to the same standard { athough hard to tell at times when you see what some are breeding and showing} but al should have the same structure just different heights and with extreme they are allowed a bit more mass.


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> I like them all too , but UKC issue is the mixing of bulldogs in alot of them and the fact the bullys for the most part { few exceptions with the classics} do not fit the UKC standard so seeing a bully in the UKC would really be a bit of a joke.
> If you want to learn about the different classes for bullys in the ABKC you can check out the website at www.ABKC.or or read up in the bully101 section on here. But a short answer is yes there are different classes of bullys but all are held to the same standard { athough hard to tell at times when you see what some are breeding and showing} but al should have the same structure just different heights and with extreme they are allowed a bit more mass.


yeah i do get the different classes but a lot of the dogs that are classified "bully" are just as tall as a apbt but just are thicker, i personally do not like the belly bumping bullies though


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a boy that is 19" just as tall as mu old game dog just has more mass on him and is just as athletic if not more athletic


----------

